
Scooter use is rising in major cities. So are trips to the emergency room - tareqak
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/scooter-use-is-rising-in-major-cities-so-are-trips-to-the-emergency-room/2018/09/06/53d6a8d4-abd6-11e8-a8d7-0f63ab8b1370_story.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.e7f44251dd91
======
anoncoward111
Victims of scooter crashes live to tell the tale.

3,613,732 victims of car crashes in the USA did not.

